# Directv HR10-250 and zipper



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I am wanting to upgrade to this reciever, I see on the zipper page that the phillips HR10-250 can work. The one at best buy says Directv HR10-250 is that the same unit? Thanks Michael


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes there is only ONE HD Tivo model


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Well scrape that idea, I was mainly getting it for my locals in hd from Directv. But that is only available on the H20 and the new dvr coming out later this year.


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

WhyMe said:


> Well scrape that idea, I was mainly getting it for my locals in hd from Directv. But that is only available on the H20 and the new dvr coming out later this year.


How's your line of sight? the 10-250 will pull them in off an antenna too.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Well I have a off air antenna now because my tv has built in hd tuner but I get some freezing and pixelation sometimes...Michael


----------

